
The Antennas of Pine Gap - jlgaddis
http://nautilus.org/napsnet/napsnet-special-reports/the-antennas-of-pine-gap/
======
gonzo41
JORN is also interesting
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jindalee_Operational_Radar_Net...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jindalee_Operational_Radar_Network)

------
jlgaddis
Shortcuts:

 _Full PDF (7 MB):_ [http://nautilus.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/PG-
Antenna-sy...](http://nautilus.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/PG-Antenna-
systems-18-February-2.pdf)

 _" Online-optimized" PDF (2.6 MB):_ [http://nautilus.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/PG-Antenna-sy...](http://nautilus.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/PG-Antenna-systems-18-February.pdf)

------
dfc
I can't tell if the logo is supposed to remind of the debian logo or if it is
the debian logo "tweaked" just enough so that it might represent a different
entity.

~~~
hidroto
it seems to be a shell like shape.which would make sense as a nautilus is a
type of marine mollusk.

the Debian logo looks like i lock of hair to me.

